# FC-715 Classic Manufacture Moonphase



## jeff919

My first swiss auto, a classic manufacture moonphase. Highly impressed by the quality and craftsmanship of Freddy C!!!


----------



## mpalmer

That's one very attractive choice! Congrats on your FC!


----------



## Nokie

The MP is one of my favorite models. Good choice. Enjoy it!


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

That's a very sweet Moonphase! FC knows how to built excellent dressy watches at good price!


----------



## Skellig

Congrats. That is a beautiful FC. My next watch will probably be a dual time big date FC but yours has me reconsidering.


----------



## Maiden

Congrats, beautiful watch, saw the Rose Gold version while on vacation, looks stunning as well.


----------



## Dwalinn

Nice watch! My congrats!


----------



## Grypho

Wow, awesome timepiece, you won't be disappointed 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Adam91

Looks great.


----------



## Tokei Lover

Looks good. Enjoy!


----------



## S1k

Stunning, great choice!


----------



## knafel1983

I've been lusting over one of these for a while. Honestly the only thing holding me back is the brand recognition, and whether it would hold it's value. So rather than listening to people like Archie, maybe I should buy what I like.


----------



## picklepossy

Here is mine.


----------



## R2rs

Congrats, very nice watch!


----------



## rocketeer1926

Love the classic line...the half-hunter incorporated into the design of the case is great. 

David


----------



## dboulders

congrats! i really love this watch, especially with the white dial.


----------



## fortysix

beautiful dress watch! I love the movement decoration, congrats!


----------



## michael8238

Beautiful watch! I'm not sure if that clasp works tho...


----------



## clj

Hi, I have a Manufacture Slimline Moonphase
May I know where can purchase the deployment clasp like this? 
If so, any idea on the price?
thanks.


----------



## TechGuyJ

Beautiful watch! I have the WorldTimer and am constantly impressed with the piece. I LOVE how they do the moonphase complication. Simple but very classy. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## col

And to anyone interested, I just came across the first dedicated video (I think) for the manufacture classics moonphase - rose gold plated version






Myself, I took the plunge on the SS version, currently waiting for it to arrive and I cannot wait....


----------



## Bleedingblue

I have one of these beauties on the way myself. I was wondering if anyone had tried different straps for this watch to move it from dress to more of a dress casual. I don't wear a suit often and I'd like this watch to be a regular rotation piece. Please share if you have something to suggest. Thanks!


----------



## sheik_djibouti

Just a heads up guys, I just stumbled on a huge online grey dealer who is selling these at 60% off right now. There may be one more day left in the flash sale. I don't want to violate any rules by linking the dealer, but they are huge and a simple Google search will reveal it. I think this is the best put together Swiss Moonphase Dress watches for even 3x the price. When I was comparing it with the JLC Moonphase, I just couldn't help but realize that the FC was so much more legible and laid out nicer. My only concern was the thickness with a dress shirt.. Anyone find that it just a bit too thick and gets hung up on their dress shirt cuffs?


----------



## Bleedingblue

sheik_djibouti said:


> Just a heads up guys, I just stumbled on a huge online grey dealer who is selling these at 60% off right now. There may be one more day left in the flash sale. I don't want to violate any rules by linking the dealer, but they are huge and a simple Google search will reveal it. I think this is the best put together Swiss Moonphase Dress watches for even 3x the price. When I was comparing it with the JLC Moonphase, I just couldn't help but realize that the FC was so much more legible and laid out nicer. My only concern was the thickness with a dress shirt.. Anyone find that it just a bit too thick and gets hung up on their dress shirt cuffs?


I don't think there is any issue with mentioning Jomashop on the forums. I see their name come up all the time.


----------



## Sethie

Such a beauty of a watch. One day...


----------



## SnooPPP

col said:


> And to anyone interested, I just came across the first dedicated video (I think) for the manufacture classics moonphase - rose gold plated version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myself, I took the plunge on the SS version, currently waiting for it to arrive and I cannot wait....


Might be my first rose gold watch


----------



## col

just posted this info on another forum. with the dauphine hands, less expansive face, stick markers and case shape, this can dress down well. I have it (SS version) on a rotation of black straps, a velour and a tan ostrich (the type you see on google images with the reverso).

Black straps - semi gloss smooth calf skin, black stitch; black nomos cordovan (matte); its OEM alligator; nomos anthracite velour (not so black, but great).

It has such a different presence with straps compared to the slimline version - can easily take handmades from well known afficionado sites that are made with vintage and sport pieces in mind, black, tan, maybe not blue (although I would if it had a blued seconds hand with the blue moonphase).


----------



## sheik_djibouti

I'm really enjoying this watch... the layout is near perfect and so legible... out classing some watches that are worth 10x as much. Here she is on new Nomos Brown Shell Cordovan straps with red stitching.


----------



## col

Wonderful, I wanted to know what the brown cordovan would look like. The black just tones down the alligator nicely, without strap colour change. Here is the anthracite velour. Brown or dark grey depending on the angle and with the rough velour, the stitching can reflect to give contrast stitch appearance without the starkness of white stitch.


----------



## sheik_djibouti

:-!
Thanks! You missed my reply on the other thread... I was bemoaning your horrible taste in straps LOL

https://www.watchuseek.com/f478/scary-low-price-classics-moonphase-3379298-3.html



col said:


> Wonderful, I wanted to know what the brown cordovan would look like. The black just tones down the alligator nicely, without strap colour change. Here is the anthracite velour. Brown or dark grey depending on the angle and with the rough velour, the stitching can reflect to give contrast stitch appearance without the starkness of white stitch.


----------



## sheik_djibouti

Just got my _ORANGE_ off-the-shelf Camille Fournet straps for some summer wear... I know it's not for everyone but I wanted to see how fun this dressy piece could get and so far I'm liking the look (crown extended) ;-):-db-)


----------



## Sethie

I reckon it works! I wouldn't have thought such a combo would work


----------



## sheik_djibouti

Sethie said:


> I reckon it works! I wouldn't have thought such a combo would work


Yeah, this dial is turning out to be really versatile. I've likee every strap I've put on better than the original black croc it came with...


----------



## Sethie

sheik_djibouti said:


> Yeah, this dial is turning out to be really versatile. I've likee every strap I've put on better than the original black croc it came with...


I'm having that dilemma with my Nomos actually. I'm trying to find a nicer strap for it instead of the factory black leather. No issues with it quality wise, but in terms of looks, it can look a little plain.


----------



## NYWatchFan

I just got this too and wow. So nice. Question on fc 715. Can i wind this too much? Or does it have a safety mechanism like a clutch?


----------



## sheik_djibouti

Sethie said:


> I'm having that dilemma with my Nomos actually. I'm trying to find a nicer strap for it instead of the factory black leather. No issues with it quality wise, but in terms of looks, it can look a little plain.


Not a dilemma in my eyes bro.. keeps it fun for me! I've worn this with 2 different NOMOS straps actually- the nice thing about NOMOS is that they have quality straps that wont break the bank. Have fun with it!


----------



## Bleedingblue

I purchased one of these fabulous watches recently and, like most everyone else, I have been very impressed with it. I was a bit worried about the thickness when I purchased it but, after trying it on, the rounded case sides and the 'belt lines' cut in the case break up the profile so it doesn't seem particularly thick on the wrist. Time keeping is excellent meeting COSC time so far. When I first got it the winding action was a bit stiff but it has worked out to be very smooth after a week or two. I dressed mine down with a stitched chromexcel strap. I don't have a good photo but I'll post one when I can.


----------



## Sethie

Looks so good *drools*


----------



## col

I like that CF strap. Just like JLC dress watches, I think this moonphase would look great on a tan ostrich strap with white stitch, like you see on some reversos. Still trying to find one where the tan is the right colour, not too brown, not too orangey...


----------



## Professor_Budge

That orange CF looks nice although I think I would like it better if it had a touch more brown. But I love the watch so well crafted.


----------



## TMH478

Such a gorgeous piece! I certainly don't regret picking one up. They seem to be hard to come by now. Just about everyone is out of stock. 

-Tim


----------



## JasonLin

Really nice! Congrats! I am so tempted by their moon phase and perpetual calendar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj

JasonLin said:


> Really nice! Congrats! I am so tempted by their moon phase and perpetual calendar!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it! You won't be disappointed


----------



## WatchTheTime7

I was lucky enough to finally snag one on the forums a few months back. Been wanting FC moonphase back when ablogtowatch did a review on the slimline moonphase. Did a lot of waiting(a couple years) for the right deal, good thing i didn't pull the trigger because the classic moonphase Fc715 came out!!! I camped out on the forums, lost out on a couple listings and than finally got one!! Its been my go to piece for most of the week.


----------



## marker2037

TMH478 said:


> Such a gorgeous piece! I certainly don't regret picking one up. They seem to be hard to come by now. Just about everyone is out of stock.
> 
> -Tim


Same here. I might just go down to my AD to try it on again for fun. But I'll wait for a deal to roll around before I make the purchase.


----------



## WatchTheTime7

amazon currently has one listed for $1368 (1 left in stock)
jomashop has them listed as a valentines day sale for $1495


----------



## WatchTheTime7

marker2037 said:


> Same here. I might just go down to my AD to try it on again for fun. But I'll wait for a deal to roll around before I make the purchase.


amazon currently has one listed for $1368 (1 left in stock)
jomashop has them listed as a valentines day sale for $1495

*forgot to reply with quote


----------



## marker2037

WatchTheTime7 said:


> amazon currently has one listed for $1368 (1 left in stock)
> jomashop has them listed as a valentines day sale for $1495
> 
> *forgot to reply with quote


Thanks for the tips. I should've clarified though that I'm looking for the rose gold plated version. I dig the look of that more than the steel and it also adds a bit a variance in my collection, although the steel is a beauty too.

But first, I need to buy the girlfriend a real watch as I don't want to spoil myself too much. I'm looking to pick her up either a must de Cartier Tank, a Longines Dolcevita two-tone midsize, a FC Delight two tone automatic, or a FC Art Deco model. I'm torn with what to buy as I really like the look of them all. I'm trying to get something classy and dressy for her. Something she can where when she dresses up. She would probably personally pick out the Delight model above the rest if she saw them in a store, but I'm leaning towards a rectangular/non-round watch as I really want to emphasize the art deco, classical look. Something she needs to grow into to appreciate. Something that isn't too casual. She's missing that from her watches.


----------



## WilliamA

Hi!
So i have the opportunity to pick up the Classic Moonphase or the Slimline Moonphase in 39mm. I can't make up my mind. I like the case on the Slimline better, It's a bit slimmer. But i really love the dial on the Classic MP, but the case seems a bit to chunky(?) and i don't really like the hunter's case back. What do you guys think?


----------



## picklepossy

Hands down.


----------



## JasonLin

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig

Joined the club. Bought it from WUS poster on this forum that was moving on to his next purchase. Was a little unsure after the purchase but now over the "Moon" with it ( pun intended ). After 29 hours it has lost 2 seconds. Can't complain about that. Love the contrast of the black croc strap and silver/white dial. The new kid on the block has relegated some established watches down the pecking order in my small collection.


----------



## Funan

Great moonphase and great value in the piece


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ccm123

Very nice!


----------



## Seleur

I have the same one and love it. Congratulations. The hatched caseback also makes for a fun distraction during the day.


----------



## mkeric1

here is mine its a great watch does anyone know if there is a ss bracelet that would fit ?


----------



## TMH478

FC's best looking moonphase in my honest opinion. Great lines and in-house movement with fantastic fit and finish.


----------



## tommyjai92

Great finish and brilliant value for the watch!


----------



## Gofishus

Just wondering how much you got it for? I'm looking for the rose gold version as well but like much of FC watches the prices seem to vary greatly.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Gofishus said:


> Just wondering how much you got it for? I'm looking for the rose gold version as well but like much of FC watches the prices seem to vary greatly.


Cheapest I've seen the Inhouse movement moonphases go is about $1200 for the steel version. I want to say Gold plated was $1400, but wouldnt be surprised if it was cheaper.


----------



## heb

The only draw back of this one compared to the slimline version is this one's saphire caseback can't easily be opened by the user to adjust the timing, if required. 

heb


----------



## rwbenjey

Mine says hi! It arrived a few days ago and has been running at -2s/day.


----------



## SpeedyP

Happy to report that I'll be joining everyone here with my FC715 on the way. Unfortunately because I'm in Canada, I'll be taking delivery of the watch without a strap as alligator straps can't get across customs. So now, I'm looking for a suitable strap to go with the watch and can't seem to find any firm specification to the width. To verify, the strap width is 20mm at the lugs and 18mm at the buckle right? 

Also, it seems like some have received their watch with a deployant clasp while some have the tang buckle. Is there any way to find out which version I'll be receiving?


----------



## ttommywatches

rwbenjey said:


> Mine says hi! It arrived a few days ago and has been running at -2s/day.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Great pic. I think these punch well above their weight.


----------



## rwbenjey

SpeedyP said:


> Happy to report that I'll be joining everyone here with my FC715 on the way. Unfortunately because I'm in Canada, I'll be taking delivery of the watch without a strap as alligator straps can't get across customs. So now, I'm looking for a suitable strap to go with the watch and can't seem to find any firm specification to the width. To verify, the strap width is 20mm at the lugs and 18mm at the buckle right?
> 
> Also, it seems like some have received their watch with a deployant clasp while some have the tang buckle. Is there any way to find out which version I'll be receiving?


Confirmed; the strap specs are 20/18. More than likely you will be receiving new stock, which should come with the new deployment buckle.


----------



## rwbenjey

Deleted - Double Post


----------



## casualwatcher

These are going for under $1300 on MassDrop, so happy to say I'll be joining you in this thread shortly.


----------



## dchapma1

Hi, Is this a true Moon phase complication or is a decorative Day / Night moon wheel?

Thanks,

P.S. Nice looking watch.


----------



## NoTaWaTcHgUyOkAy

dchapma1 said:


> Hi, Is this a true Moon phase complication or is a decorative Day / Night moon wheel?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> P.S. Nice looking watch.


it's true moon phase.


----------



## steverockalot

Picked the rose gold version a few months back, it's my only dress watch and I really love it










Especially the hunter caseback










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyOBlack

Really nice watch, I'm also thinking about it especially looking on prices in the US gray market, retail is quite high. 
I'm quite sad that I missed massdrop


----------



## huntflyer

Very nice piece. Really impressive with FC build quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JeffreyS

huntflyer said:


> Very nice piece. Really impressive with FC build quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Interesting alternative to the JLC master ultra thin moon. I saw the 42 mm option today and it was too big, but this is worth looking into.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverghost1907

Hi everyone,
I never pulled the trigger on this one when I should have. It has been discontinued for a while now, I managed to get a brand new one with box and papers from Israel today.
So happy I bought this piece, can't wait to put it on. I paid 2000 USD, which is not bad considering its discontinued. There are more rose golds for sell, but I want a steel version.
Rose gold can be purchased for a bit less than the steel right now. I also picked up a the new 2018 Longines Military Heritage 1948 pilot with the patina dial. Amazing watch too.


----------



## silverghost1907

duplicate


----------

